# Platie has clamped fins



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

I have several platies, there are 2 babies 6 month old babies in there. Since yesterday, once of them has clamped fins, at least her tail. She sits on the bottom half the time. She is still eating. Besides the clamped tail, I have seen no other symptoms. She doesn't seemed terribly stressed, and the other fish are not picking on her. 

I'm not sure what is wrong with her, and I'm not about to just put in some medicine, I need to know what to put in! Any suggestions? They Platies have a 10 gallon tank, which is vacumed out once every 2 weeks, and was cleaned last week.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Clamped fins can be caused by a number of things, one of the main ones being stress. Have you changed your routine any recently? Different food, added tankmates, more-than-usual water change? Clamped fins is easily cured by Aquarisol or QuickCure, both of which can be purchased at most LFS, pet shops, or walmart. I'm currently treating a new koi for clamped fins.  Also, adding a rounded tablespoon of AQUARIUM SALT (not table, epson, or rock..), the stuff you get in cartons at walmart or pet stores, per five gallons of water ought to help fight off that stress and disease.  Hope this helps, ---Amelia


----------



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

Ya, thanks a million. She is already looking better and is swimming around with her sis. They were just moved from another tank, to be with the big fish, that was last week, she was the healthiest of the babies, but also the smallest. I guess the move finally caught up with her!


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd definately be willing to bet that it was the move that did it.  She ought to snap out of it pretty quickly once she gets used to the new water. If she doesn't progress to normal in a few days, consider medicating just a little or putting in a little salt to give her a boost!  Glad I could help!


----------

